# I need a new track suit - recommendations?



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have been wearing an Adidas Clima365 track suit for the last year or so. However, I'm looking for something more modern looking. 

Adidas tracksuits have had the same basic look for 20 years. Also, they tend to be a favorite of college kids and druggies.

So what is a modern, high-quality tracksuit that I can wear around town (mall, Panera Bread, casual restaurants) that might be an upgrade from the Adidas Clima365 track suit I've been wearing?

For track suits, I tend to need a medium pants (waistline) and a large jacket. This can be a constraint sometimes because these pieces are not always available separately and vendors won't mix and match between tracksuits.

Also, do you know if anyone makes "custom" tracksuits based on measurements, material selection, etc?


----------



## Cavaliere (Oct 25, 2006)

I have no idea who or what "Panera Bread" might be, but I must (please!) ask you to reconsider: track suits are for, ahem, the track (or field) or the home; do not - I repeat, do not under any circumstances - wear them for any other purpose. Should you be unfortunate enough to run into Tony Soprano while wearing your Adidas in anything other than a burger bar or neighbourhood pizzeria, he might just ask you to remove it!

The same goes for sneakers and baseball caps: don't do it!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I'd find out whatever brand Ali G wears, and go with that.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Unless you are over 65- step away from the track suit.

If you are over 65, step away from the track suit.



Neither of the above is true if you are from Sicily.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

I hear Al Sharton in selling his, medalion not included


----------



## Brodirt (Oct 19, 2008)

Esquire magazine would remind you that after you wear your track suit around town and are getting ready to launder it to make sure and pre-treat it by throwing it away.


----------



## eamuscatuli3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Save the gym shoes for the gym and the track suits for the track.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, if you haven't been convinced by now never, ever, to wear a track suit again (except to the track), here are some fairly interesting tops:

https://www.homegrownsportinggoods.com/trackjackets.html

Can't quite say the same for the pants, but at least you can mix sizes:

https://www.homegrownsportinggoods.com/trackpants.html

Here's Juicy Couture's line, some of which have a surprisingly "high school gym" sensibility:

https://www.juicycouture.com/shoponline/men/apparel/tracksuits/pg1

Here's another, sharper, Juicy Couture number:

https://www.magnificentbastard.com/channels/tracksuits


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know if they still do them but Richard James used to offer very expensive Cashmere tracksuits. Not very practical though.......and he thought my idea of doing slim ties was silly!

Prada Sport would do a good tracksuit, especially in Italy.

If your not going to use it for running how about soft black leather?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Nike does have some tracksuits that are more modern looking but share the view with the others about avoiding tracksuits.



David Reeves said:


> I
> Prada Sport would do a good tracksuit, especially in Italy.


Coleen McLoughlin (Wayne Rooney's wife) wears Prada tracksuits and looks awful in them, at the best of times. Although the Prada ones are better then Armani Jeans and Paul & Shark.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As one perhaps poised on the very edge of the abyss we call "old age" and one who when faced with the necessity of saying something that is not nice, would prefer to say nothing at all, I feel obligated to tell you...when I hear of folks wearing track suits (for anything other than working out) it just seems to scream 'retirement community' to me!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

David Reeves said:


> If your not going to use it for running how about soft black leather?


I don't recal if Honor Blackmon did much running, but she did look quite nice in black leather...


----------



## Bezalel (Oct 6, 2008)

Cavaliere said:


> Should you be unfortunate enough to run into Tony Soprano while wearing your Adidas in anything other than a burger bar or neighbourhood pizzeria, he might just ask you to remove it!


Kareem Abdul-Jabbar once asked Bruce Lee to remove his track suit:

Bruce declined:


----------



## Cavaliere (Oct 25, 2006)

Dear Cary Grant:

We may all have been a little unkindly to Sartorial 1, but none of us has descended to racial slurs: I must tell you that track suits are NOT a familiar sight either on the streets of Palermo or elsewhere in mainland Italy. My guess is that you have been watching too many 'mob' movies and television programmes propagating racial stereotypes. I must remind you in this regard that those fictional characters are North Americans.

Having lived in the US, I can also tell you that track and so-called 'leisure' suits are a more familiar sight on Main Street USA.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cavaliere said:


> I must tell you that track suits are NOT a familiar sight either on the streets of Palermo or elsewhere in mainland Italy.


He did say _from_ Sicily, not _in_ Sicily.

Run-DMC made the Adidas track suit popular among young black Americans in the 80s, but attempts to revive the look have been beaten back by the baggy jeans and oversized shirts, or the crisp tailored look of artists such as Andre Benjamin and Sean Combs.


----------



## Cavaliere (Oct 25, 2006)

Is that any less offensive? Unless, I suppose, the implication is that a Sicilian's process of Americanisation makes him more likely to sport a tracksuit on inappropriate occasions!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Surely this thread is a joke.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cavaliere said:


> I have no idea who or what "Panera Bread" might be, but I must (please!) ask you to reconsider: track suits are for, ahem, the track (or field) or the home; do not - I repeat, do not under any circumstances - wear them for any other purpose. Should you be unfortunate enough to run into Tony Soprano while wearing your Adidas in anything other than a burger bar or neighbourhood pizzeria, he might just ask you to remove it!
> 
> The same goes for sneakers and baseball caps: don't do it!


Panera Bread is a bakery-café. I used to work for them.



Brodirt said:


> Esquire magazine would remind you that after you wear your track suit around town and are getting ready to launder it to make sure and pre-treat it by throwing it away.


I'm not sure what you mean here. Where's nicksull when you need him?



eamuscatuli3 said:


> Save the gym shoes for the gym and the track suits for the track.


+1



David Reeves said:


> I don't know if they still do them but Richard James used to offer very expensive Cashmere tracksuits. Not very practical though.......and he thought my idea of doing slim ties was silly!
> 
> Prada Sport would do a good tracksuit, especially in Italy.
> 
> If your not going to use it for running how about soft black leather?


When did you first offer slim ties?



eagle2250 said:


> As one perhaps poised on the very edge of the abyss we call "old age" and one who when faced with the necessity of saying something that is not nice, would prefer to say nothing at all, I feel obligated to tell you...when I hear of folks wearing track suits (for anything other than working out) it just seems to scream 'retirement community' to me!


There was a movie that prediced them taking over as business attire, I forget the name.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Adidas still makes some very high quality products made from some high quality up-to-date materials in their "warm up" suits, particularly their soccer products.

I've been involved with playing and coaching soccer for a long time, and can assure you that some of their materials are top notch and have changed significantly over the years.

However, in MY opinion, these products look great and function very well on the athletes the products were meant to serve. These athletes don't wear " 2 piece suits/shirts and ties" on the soccer fields or on the track, and similarly I find it "silly" for anyone to walk around shopping centers wearing athletic gear such as a soccer/track "warm up" suit.

It's simply inappropriate at best.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Panera Bread is a bakery-café. I used to work for them.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean here. Where's nicksull when you need him?
> 
> ...


I was talking about doing them at RJ in 2004 I think. I have been wearing them since 1999 I think. RJ started doing slim ties a couple of years ago.

I don't carry exclusive ties yet, I get mine personally from Drakes and ocasionally I buy stock from them to sell/give to clients. If I did more business or wholesale I would go to them and get exclusive patterns.


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I'd find out whatever brand Ali G wears, and go with that.


He wears Tommy Hilfiger and/or Wu Wear (the Wu Tang branded stuff). I have no idea why I know this. I guess I've just watched too much Ali G over the past few years, to the point where I'm actually noticing the details like his clothing labels. Scary.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Save yourself the trouble and just wear pajamas. All the kids are doing it!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

GreenPlastic said:


> He wears Tommy Hilfiger and/or Wu Wear (the Wu Tang branded stuff). I have no idea why I know this. I guess I've just watched too much Ali G over the past few years, to the point where I'm actually noticing the details like his clothing labels. Scary.


Yeah, I guess that makes sense, given the "Tommy Gear" cap. I can only describe that shade of yellow as "painful," though it does match the lenses of his eyewear. When he modeled his "ice-cream glove" for Donald Trump, I recall the glove being about as pasty as The Donald himself. It made a nice accent piece.

Peace out.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cavaliere said:


> Is that any less offensive? Unless, I suppose, the implication is that a Sicilian's process of Americanisation makes him more likely to sport a tracksuit on inappropriate occasions!


The implication is that tracksuits are indicative of Italian-American organized crime families, which lay claim to a Sicilian heritage.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

I wear Adidas. People from all ranks of society wear them. Just like the 3 stripes and they seem to be of OK quality.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> I wear Adidas. People from all ranks of society wear them. Just like the 3 stripes and they seem to be of OK quality.


Right - I'm just referring to the true sports tracksuit (not the fashion-derivative ones made from other materials).

I live in SoCal and up until May, there can be an occasional chill in the air. Really, a light tracksuit is the best thing to wear from a comfort perspective.

Also, I like the fact I don't have to spend money to dry clean a track suit....


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I wear my Sierra Designs track suit in the summer. While exploring the desert badlands. It's made of fabric that has some high tech value and keeps me cool and dry, even after crossing a river.

And it's basic blue. It's got zippered pockets and is actually practical. For exercise, not stylish lounge wear. 

Thomas


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

sartorial_1 said:


> Right - I'm just referring to the true sports tracksuit (not the fashion-derivative ones made from other materials).
> 
> I live in SoCal and up until May, there can be an occasional chill in the air. Really, a light tracksuit is the best thing to wear from a comfort perspective.
> 
> Also, I like the fact I don't have to spend money to dry clean a track suit....


I see. Well I haven't that much experience in wearing tracksuits. I only wear 'em when I hit the gym. Adidas and Nike seem to be the most popular brands out here. I'm sure they got a couple made by quality fiber.


----------



## woodenchair (Oct 21, 2008)

When I went to the gym, I used to wear a track suit and never felt that it was inappropriate. I even once wore it to the bowling alley.

I bought it from an online dealer but can't remember the name of it. It was a supplier for sports teams and the track suits were very plain, no logos and only traditional stripes.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

woodenchair said:


> When I went to the gym, I used to wear a track suit and never felt that it was inappropriate. I even once wore it to the bowling alley.
> 
> I bought it from an online dealer but can't remember the name of it. It was a supplier for sports teams and the track suits were very plain, no logos and only traditional stripes.


That's because wearing a tracksuit to the gym is, more or less, its intended usage. I wouldn't wear a matching set of pants and jacket to the gym myself, but it is entirely appropriate to do so.

The problem with asking advice regarding a tracksuit on this website is that it will inevitably become a discussion about the growing slovenliness of modern culture. The tracksuit is the epitome, the _pièce de résistance_, representing the slide of Western civilization into a casual grave.

Observe. This is the intended stage for a tracksuit - it is engineered to provide warmth, wick away sweat, and be an nonrestrictive of athletic movement as possible.









These would be examples of when not to wear a tracksuit:


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Cavaliere said:


> I have no idea who or what "Panera Bread" might be, but I must (please!) ask you to reconsider: track suits are for, ahem, the track (or field) or the home; do not - I repeat, do not under any circumstances - wear them for any other purpose. Should you be unfortunate enough to run into Tony Soprano while wearing your Adidas in anything other than a burger bar or neighbourhood pizzeria, he might just ask you to remove it!
> 
> The same goes for sneakers and baseball caps: don't do it!


 why?! whats wrong with a track suit? whats wrong with sneakers? why does someone always have to conform to expensive leather shoes and blazers and suits? honestly what is the harm in having a little comfort in there wardrobe?


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> I wear Adidas. People from all ranks of society wear them. Just like the 3 stripes and they seem to be of OK quality.


 I agree!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I'd find out whatever brand Ali G wears, and go with that.


The Gorton Fisherman goes hip-hip ... :cool2:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Gentleman and OP (Ladies if any),

The Cadillac of track suits is RLX by the one and only Misterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Lauren! Ralph Lauren!
https://www.ralphlauren.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=4026672


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Cavaliere said:


> Dear Cary Grant:
> 
> We may all have been a little unkindly to Sartorial 1, but none of us has descended to racial slurs: I must tell you that track suits are NOT a familiar sight either on the streets of Palermo or elsewhere in mainland Italy. My guess is that you have been watching too many 'mob' movies and television programmes propagating racial stereotypes. I must remind you in this regard that those fictional characters are North Americans.
> 
> Having lived in the US, I can also tell you that track and so-called 'leisure' suits are a more familiar sight on Main Street USA.


I'm from Monfalcone and mobsters do wear track suits over there, you see them all over building tops. I do not consider what Sartorial1 said a racial slur towards Italian Americans, here in America most people on the East Coast wear Track Suits when it's hot and most people on the East Coast are Italian Americans originally from Southern Italy, it's a cultural perception not racial.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

MR MILLER said:


> why?! whats wrong with a track suit? whats wrong with sneakers? why does someone always have to conform to expensive leather shoes and blazers and suits? honestly what is the harm in having a little comfort in there wardrobe?


The picture explains it all. Both outfits are very comfortable, but one looks _classier _than the other.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

I wear the jackets on cool mornings in the spring and fall but never the combo top and bottom to anything else other than the gym or a run.
I like Adidas too.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

If someone posts a picture of himself in a track suit, shirt and tie, I promise I will use it as my profile picture for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't think so... not without the poster's permission, anyhow.

camorristi: The RL (?) guy would look a lot better with matching trousers instead of rolled up patch madras.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Adidas and Nike make numerous outfits that will foot the bill. I found a pair of Adidas pants with front and rear pockets that was perfect for coaching volleyball - teamed that up with an Adidas jacket from Eastbay. For football I have a UA fleece (wind blocking which is great) that I like to wear when it gets windy, wet, and chilly. Just checking on Eastbay I found at least a dozen styles that would work.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Not the type of suits made on Saville Row I have to advise you.

My be go to a shop and see what is on offer and what you like rather than waste time on a web board. If you you have really looked at all shop possibilities then perhaps your needs are SO unusual as to be beyond satisfaction.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

camorristi said:


> The picture explains it all. Both outfits are very comfortable, but one looks _classier _than the other.


While I am not a fan of track suits, though I do wear modified sweats for my cooler weather exercise sessions, the pictures comparing wearing a track suit with wearing a DB SS jacket, and madras trousers have convinced me...I would wear that blue track suit long before I would wear that DB SS and Madras combination!


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I've been involved with soccer for a very long time as a player, parent, coach, etc., and have long been a fan of Adidas products. However, I've only worn Adidas "warm ups" on the field or traveling to and from a game or practice. In all my years involved with the game, I've rarely if ever remember seeing any players wearing their warm ups for any other use, unless they were simply stopping off for a quick bite to eat on their way home from a game or practice.

However, ironically last night I was out to dinner at a casual restaurant. There were three men (at different tables) all wearing various forms of "exercise" clothing, and none of them looked as if they had ever participated in ANY form of exercise, any sport or had ever seen the inside of a gym. It was almost embarrassing. In *my* opinion, it would be analagous to me wearing ballerina tights.

There are a lot of comfortable casual clothing options without having to wear a warm up suit that was intended for exercise, not for lounging, grocery shopping or dining. Just my opinion.

I've got to go now, I'm looking for a pair of ballerina tights in my size.


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

camorristi said:


> The picture explains it all. Both outfits are very comfortable, but one looks _classier _than the other.


If you believe those ugly plaid pants and horrible blazer look better, to each his own ,and i will agree that track suit is hideous but i would not be cought dead in that euro mix and match ensemble!!! there is nothing wrong with a little comfort in the wardrobe if im headed to the bank in the morning for a quick transaction im not going to put on my three peice suit and im not going to grab the "ol' pennies" out of my closet lol as far as track suits goes there are some very classy styles out there and not everyone that wears them is going to look like paulie walnuts lol!


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I don't think so... not without the poster's permission, anyhow.
> 
> camorristi: The RL (?) guy would look a lot better with matching trousers instead of rolled up patch madras.


Its good to know im not the only one who thinks so lol


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

pt4u67 said:


> Save yourself the trouble and just wear pajamas. All the kids are doing it!


"Nice" pajamas, of course!!


----------

